# DIYMA Give-away # 1 - SS Icon 12D2



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

I am back from Italy and ready to rock and roll.

A few weeks ago Mark and Aaron over at www.soundsolutionsaudio.com were generous enough to sell us an SS ICON 12D2 at a discounted rate for npdang to review.
You can read npdangs results here: 
SSA ICON REVIEW

As promised we are going to give this sub to one lucky forum member.
Here are the rules:

-Participants must have at least 100 post count to enter or be a Contributing DIYMA Member
-Winner pays for the shipping charges
-You can not sell the item, you have to use it (so this means that if you have no use for a 12" sub, do not put your name in the hat - there will be other promotions in the future)
-Winner must write their own review for this product in the DIYMA review section within 2 weeks of receiving the item

That is it!

Simply reply to this thread with your user name, and on April 25th we will pick one lucky person to be drawn.

We are going to be doing more of these giveaways as time goes on.
Thanks for your attention!

ANT


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

I am back from Italy and ready to rock and roll.

A few weeks ago Mark and Aaron over at www.soundsolutionsaudio.com were generous enough to sell us an SS ICON 12d2 at a discounted rate for npdang to review.
You can read npdangs results here: 
SSA ICON REVIEW

As promised we are going to give this sub to one lucky forum member.
Here are the rules:

-Participants must have at least 100 post count to enter
-Winner pays for the shipping charges
-You can not sell the item, you have to use it (so this means that if you have no use for a 12" sub, do not put your name in the hat - there will be other promotions in the future)
-Winner must write their own review for this product in the DIYMA review section within 2 weeks of receiving the item

That is it!

Simply reply to this thread with your user name, and on April 25th we will pick one lucky person to be drawn.

We are going to be doing more of these giveaways as time goes on.
Thanks for your attention!

ANT


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

woohoo...I'm in

*Fredridge
*


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

woohoo...I'm in

*Fredridge
*


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Woo Hoo me tooo!!


----------



## dewi1219 (Nov 16, 2006)

Me too. dewi1219.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Add me - Beau


----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

kap, thats me.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

count me in - kappa546


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Add me on this one, too - Beau


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i got a center console it should fit cozy in. w00terz!

HILLBILLY SQ


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Put me in please.....


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

I could love on a Icon, sign me up


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

should of kept it in off topic, that's where the cool people stay  count me in again *kappa546*


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

In, (SublimeZ) I can build a deeper box.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

me too me too!

*its_bacon12*


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

ca90ss


----------



## ViperVin (Mar 15, 2008)

blah, I don't like rule #1


----------



## darcness (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm definitely in. I would love to replace my 305 with a nicer sub!

*darcness*


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm In


----------



## lauk101 (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm definately in- lauk101


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Count me in. It's been awhile since I've written a review.  Definitely wouldn't mind writing a subwoofer review though!


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm in, Dogstar


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm always game to give my opinions on some great gear!

*Boostedrex*


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

yes the beloved ICON.......Please add me ANT......and thanks SSA guys.



*Unpredictableacts*


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

Me too please  

*MuTT*


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

I added in the other one, but I'll jump here too.

dogstar


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

i could use it for HT. already happy with the sub in the car. 

can i still be in the running for it?


----------



## audioman42 (Oct 20, 2006)

This'll give me something to do between semesters.

*audioman42*


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

not me, my DIYMA 12 does everything i need 

(both of them) van / h.t.


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

60ndown said:


> not me, my DIYMA 12 does everything i need
> 
> (both of them) van / h.t.


x2 !!!!!!!

thanks npdang.

*-fixtion*


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Oooo I'm in, I love reviewing equipment and after this week is over (3 midterms and a huge comp. sci. project) I'll be writing the review for my CD7200mkII 

Wouldn't mind throwing this is there.

So I'm in:

*kidwolf909*


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

WRX/Z28 I'm in!


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## mr tibbs (Dec 18, 2005)

mr tibbs would love to try one out! Thanks to the guys at sound solutions and Ant for this awesome chance at some free gear!


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

i'm in, *selftc*


----------



## ZoNtO (Sep 20, 2005)

ZoNtO


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm in, QtrHorse


----------



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

I'll try,

mavster


----------



## tommyd (Nov 7, 2007)

why not throw tommyd into the hat.

I could always give something new a try.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Id like to try one out.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm in as well.

*khail19*


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Count me in!!!!

chefhow


----------



## phatredpt (Feb 22, 2006)

*phatredpt*

Would love to finally try a small enclosure driver


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

Mazda3sq...hopefully FTMFW lol


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Might as well put the king in the running too


----------



## boarder124 (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm in, boarder124


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

i am the winner
INTERNECINE


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Can I donate my ticket/spot to another OC/SoCal'r just so I can listen to it?  99% it won't replace my DIYMA though, so really a no go here.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

"the727kid"

Hmm does a home theater use count too? =D


----------



## SQdude (Mar 29, 2007)

SQdude


----------



## AUr6 (Apr 10, 2007)

count me in. 

*AUr6*


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow this is going to be tougher than I thought.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Like Ice Cube, i'm down for whateva..


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Can a person that across the ocean can join? If yes, count me in.


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in as well. I've only had 10's, and I would like to try a 12".


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

sweet! my own DIYMA b-day present!

BassBaller5


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! I would love to be considered for this!:blush: 

Could you put my name in the large hat as well?


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Im in, 


oh wait...


damn it.*


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

denim said:


> *Im in,
> 
> 
> oh wait...
> ...


LOL That is like giving yourself a facial.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

*James Bang*


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

please count me in for a shot

newtitan


----------



## Lumadar (Sep 28, 2007)

Woot!


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

Too bad I don't have 100 posts yet.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Great! I can always use a sub.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

*AZNGOTSKILLS*


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

im in...

"that boy asad"


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

count me in


----------



## Vermithrax (Aug 21, 2007)

Vermithrax. I'll review it.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Great sub! Count me in, too - redcalimp5


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

drocpsu - I hope I win. I've been looking to try out a new 12.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

I'm in!

solacedagony


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Woot!

Inferno333


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Wow, loving all the interest.*


----------



## thehardknoxlife (Mar 20, 2006)

I wouldn't mind demoing the Icon. thehardknoxlife
edit
Whoa I just realized I don't have 100 posts in my 2 years as a member


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

Limit one entry per customer?

*hispls*


----------



## Kahooli (Oct 17, 2007)

ME ME - Kahooli


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Luke352


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

What the hell... Count BlueAc in!


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

count me in as well. and wish me luck as I really like the specs of this driver.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Please count me (snaimpally) in!!!


----------



## xxgreatwarsxx (Apr 3, 2008)

I need to post more 

GL to people who enter


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

*Megalomaniac*


is in!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Tyroneshoes

is in as well


----------



## Gentoo (May 22, 2007)

Awesome. In as well.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Kind of late in the game, but please enter me into the raffle. I swear to do my best at reviewing this sucker. AND, if it doesn't work out for me, I'll graciously donate it back to the cause...

Ge0


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Ge0 said:


> Kind of late in the game, but please enter me into the raffle. I swear to do my best at reviewing this sucker. AND, if it doesn't work out for me, I'll graciously donate it back to the cause...
> 
> Ge0


Very generous of you!!!

ANT


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm in on this one too. I plan to beat the review deadline by a full week even.


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

Better late than never I hope :blush:


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Through the freshman's name in the hat too.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

|Tch0rT|


----------



## Texas_Ace (May 24, 2007)

Me wants this TOO! Texas_Ace


----------



## CHH777 (Apr 20, 2006)

CHH777, FTMFW!


----------



## montyburns (Jan 3, 2006)

I sure could use a new sub!


----------



## Second Skin Rep Jon (Oct 5, 2007)

frootloops be in.

And just like Ge0, if I can't fulfill my end of the deal I'll donate it back to the cause!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

ANT: w00t!! Count me in. This is AWESOME. 

veloze


----------



## Nathan P (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

Add me to the hat 

JeremyC

Ah crap I don't have 100 post. Well I just got back from 4 months in iraq and one month on vacation, or my post count would be higher. So can I get a waiver?


----------



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

the squatchie16 is in.


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

I am totally interested.

Jason


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

I can always use another subwoofer

*dBassHz*


----------



## Demi (Dec 27, 2006)

Neat!

*Demi*


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I guess the fact that 100 post is needed is not being read.


----------



## Second Skin Rep Jon (Oct 5, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> I guess the fact that 100 post is needed is not being read.


Yeah...



DIYMA said:


> -*Participants must have at least 100 post count to enter or be a red star DIYMA member*
> -Winner pays for the shipping charges
> -You can not sell the item, you have to use it (so this means that if you have no use for a 12" sub, do not put your name in the hat - there will be other promotions in the future)
> -Winner must write their own review for this product in the DIYMA review section within 2 weeks of receiving the item


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

Count me in!

PSYKO_Inc - Jay


----------



## sonic purity (Nov 20, 2007)

Dont forget me, Sonic Purity


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

Hell, might as well put me in. I'd love to compare it to my TC2000 12D4...



-Matt


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Never won anything, so what the heck??

Dual700 is in the house.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

N/M...


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

orion1998_1


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## oldschoolsq (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm up


----------



## rhinodog00 (Jul 1, 2007)

Put my name in the hat please.


----------



## sporty_drew (Dec 7, 2007)

Almost missed this, Count me in 

Sporty_drew


----------



## ws6 beat (Jul 14, 2005)

im in

ws6 beat


----------



## Hardwrkr (Jan 18, 2008)

Hardwrkr


----------



## fury (Dec 12, 2007)

hai2u


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL again please read all of the rules before you try to get yourself a free woofer.


----------



## CGG318 (Apr 9, 2007)

Im in.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

Post count ftw!





...I hope.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> LOL again please read all of the rules before you try to get yourself a free woofer.


I've been thinking the same thing looking at a lot of these entries.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm in - *chuyler1*


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh man!! Just got a new Civic and I want to do some tunes if I can sell the bike. Count me in.

npdang, by the way your reviews continue to improve... That concise but great review on this sub was a great great read.. Coming from someone that knows little of driver design but more about what the unachievable perfect driver should do. I have to disagree though about the "unremarkable looks".. That sub "looks" to me like a gorgeous piece of work.. serious quality without the flash.. I'll take it anyday. 

Uh oh.. Just read the requirement to write a review... I might not be able to get started to do a review though. dang it!! I don't even have a set of monitors to even run with a home setup. (sigh)


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

Not sure if I am up to 100 yet but I would love to win this.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome, giveaway! I'd love something to compare to my Titanic and would gladly write a review

Xander


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

poochieone


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

Not enough posts yet


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

add me mobeious


----------



## Foster (Mar 17, 2008)

Count me in please and thank you!!!


----------



## F150Truck'in (Aug 1, 2007)

Count me in Toooooo......


----------



## kknack (May 21, 2007)

lol, I didn't even realize I was over 100  Count me in. Do we have a running tally of who's involved ?


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

*WLDock*

Please add me to the drawing


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

DIYMA said:


> I am back from Italy and ready to rock and roll.
> 
> A few weeks ago Mark and Aaron over at www.soundsolutionsaudio.com were generous enough to sell us an SS ICON 12D2 at a discounted rate for npdang to review.
> You can read npdangs results here:
> ...


As long as you donate $20.00 you can still enter [paid members ]


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Well today is the 25th lets see the winner.....so I can then offer them cash for it.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

after I test it I think I need more power though



unpredictableacts said:


> Well today is the 25th lets see the winner.....so I can then offer them cash for it.


----------



## PSYKO_Inc (Dec 11, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> Well today is the 25th lets see the winner.....so I can then offer them cash for it.


Sorry bro, against the rules...


DIYMA said:


> I am back from Italy and ready to rock and roll.
> 
> A few weeks ago Mark and Aaron over at www.soundsolutionsaudio.com were generous enough to sell us an SS ICON 12D2 at a discounted rate for npdang to review.
> You can read npdangs results here:
> ...


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

Foster said:


> Count me in please and thank you!!!


you need 100 posts to enter the giveaway.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

and what the hell is going on with my Linear Power sig being on the smileys thing and not where it belongs? also, why do i have the audionutz thing... sorry i guess this is OT


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

kappa546 said:


> and what the hell is going on with my Linear Power sig being on the smileys thing and not where it belongs? also, why do i have the audionutz thing... sorry i guess this is OT


Not sure what you mean?
LP on smileys?

ANT


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

you might be need my address to send me my sub


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ohhhhh snap! Today's the day! Maybe I can actually get lucky this time instead of one number off in Marv's last raffle!  Syke, just kidding. But I wish everyone luck on winning this awesome piece! I know it would make my week a hell of a lot better. I just got probation for 6 months are my school because my friend had an open beer in my room at 4PM on a Saturday  Gimme a break lol. Anyway, good luck everyone!


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

when are we announing this?


----------



## Foster (Mar 17, 2008)

kappa546 said:


> you need 100 posts to enter the giveaway.


You might want to check the rules again...


----------



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

cant stand the pressure man


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I'm afraid to inform you all that I just received an email stating that I was the lucky winner! I can't wait to check this sucker out. It'll have to go in the Mrs. car since I don't have enough room in my truck, but I'm excited, nonetheless.





























































J/K  But I wish it were true.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

BEAVER said:


> I'm afraid to inform you all that I just received an email stating that I was the lucky winner! I can't wait to check this sucker out. It'll have to go in the Mrs. car since I don't have enough room in my truck, but I'm excited, nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> J/K  But I wish it were true.


someone just made me check my email...


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

10 minutes left

ANT


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

buchaja - stupid username, cool dude


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

meh, why not.

fixtion


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Got the name.



Sending out the email!

ANT


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

congrats to *tyroneshoes* !!!!

*-fixtion*


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

If an email went out, i did not get one......so I guess this means congrats to someone else.

Is there a time limit.....olike if the chosen winner does not respond in 24 hrs another name is drawn?


----------



## Second Skin Rep Jon (Oct 5, 2007)

I got an email telling who the winner is, nobody else?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

bobditts said:


> who won? I know I just won your free damplifier bulk pack!!


congrats bob.
but if you would have searched you have realized this was the wrong section for that post.














jk.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Say what!

I got an Icon... and you cant have none.

I never won anything. I would like to thank Jesus because Jesus is always involved in raffles and stuff. My producer big balls Jimmy, Steven... where you at Steven, the giant squid for keeping it interesting, A$$hole for speaking in bible code and last but not least Npdang for starting this glorious world.


Thanks Ant, npdang and SS, whoever is involved.

I been wanting to try one of these out since the beginning.

Will provide a review ASAP


----------



## Second Skin Rep Jon (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

congrats.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Congrats to tyroneshoes... you lucky bastard... grumble grumble


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Woo hoo

I was having a really crappy day/week/month. This is a nice change

And people said posting on internet message boards are a waste of time...idiots

I feel like Daniel san when he took out Johnny from Cobra Kai

Youre the best...around....


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Woot!

Can't wait for the review.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

tyroneshoes said:


> Youre the best...around....


Nothings ever going to keep you down...


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> I never won anything. I would like to thank Jesus because Jesus is always involved in raffles and stuff. My producer big balls Jimmy, Steven... where you at Steven, the giant squid for keeping it interesting, A$$hole for speaking in bible code and last but not least Npdang for starting this glorious world.


....


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

DIYMA said:


> Nothings ever going to keep you down...


Beat me to it.


----------



## darcness (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats tyrone!

Hope you enjoy it, glad you're so excited to get it. Seems you've been around here for a while so well deserved.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh good Lord! hehehehehehe 
The fact that you remembered "Cobra Kai".
hehehehehe


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Congrats tyroneshoes, I am looking forward to your review. Heck we might put a snipit of it up on the Icon website.  *


----------



## CHH777 (Apr 20, 2006)

Is that Enik? Talk about going WAY back...



Babs said:


> Oh good Lord! hehehehehehe
> The fact that you remembered "Cobra Kai".
> hehehehehe


----------



## CHH777 (Apr 20, 2006)

LAAAAG time double-post!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

denim said:


> *Congrats tyroneshoes, I am looking forward to your review. Heck we might put a snipit of it up on the Icon website.  *


Now the pressures on. 

I was actually planning to ask some more questions on your forum. 

Ill be powering it at 4 ohms and it would get 600 watts or so from a kenwood x1r. 

I could wire it at 1 ohm for around 1000 watts but I fugured 600 watts is probably enough and would be just an easier load for my amp. Do you agree?

Also, the consensus for an overall good enclosure is 1.2cuft sealed after displacement correct?

Mya favorite sub was my Audiomobile Mass and well done underhung designs are usually my favorite sounding subs. Im psyched


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> Now the pressures on.
> 
> I was actually planning to ask some more questions on your forum.
> 
> ...


*600 is fine, if you want to try 1000 also, go for it. But 600 is plenty, the thing is I feel people see that Icon owners are throwing 1200+ on theirs and the look of the large motor stack, there is this impression that it needs 1000 or more watts. I did plenty of testing with approx 425-450 watts and it did very well in both sealed and ported.

As for sealed for the 12, the Icon is pretty forgiving, so anything in the .85 to 1.4 sealed is great for the 12" Icon. Based on his post, I don't think npdang got it fully broken in. So give it a little time to settle in and you should be good to go.*


----------

